# Big momma toad starting the fall feed.



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Got a good one tonight from Hudson lake in Michigan. 6.5lbs, couple pics..... my hook fell out of her mouth just as I grabbed her! Should be fishing paradise over the next month and a half!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish! Love those lily pads in the background. I love fishing pads with a buzzbait or floating worms, frogs.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Me too, it's my favorite type of bass fishing. They stack up under the pads in that lake following gills and hiding from the muskys.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done!


----------

